
Notes manager from power of git. Very convenient! 'Gxt' - txgvnn
https://github.com/TxGVNN/gxt
======
gjvc
suggest renaming this as "someone" has already snagged GXT
[https://www.sencha.com/products/gxt/](https://www.sencha.com/products/gxt/)

~~~
txgvnn
I got it, thank you. May not affect to sencha product =D

~~~
gjvc
no, but if you want people to find your new thing, you would do well to use a
name which is not already in widespread use.

~~~
txgvnn
I can't think any other name =)). I should think about it. Thank you very much

